

Federal Reserve Bank API - powertower
http://api.stlouisfed.org/docs/fred/

======
vidar
At datamarket.com we have put all of this data into our system, see
<http://datamarket.com/data/list/?q=provider:225> which makes visualisation a
snap.

------
OstiaAntica
The missing documentation:

/savers/delete -- suppress interest rates to ruin savings (aliases:
/banks/addcash, /stocks/pumpup )

/banks/bailout -- returns the "banker bonus" object

/fed/audit -- 404

~~~
nhaehnle
Why so much hate? Better access to data is generally a good thing. You could
use it to build a proper argument on a political level, instead of resorting
to this kind of snarkiness.

~~~
mkramlich
i detected no hate. only humor. and a bit of sting that usually comes from a
kernal of truth.

~~~
jessedhillon
Agreed.

Sometimes on HN we get a blog post announcing a new library, or cool hack, or
something like that. When that happens, I usually crawl the author's about
page and online presence.

I'm looking for embarrassing details that are unrelated to the post being
discussed. Then, I usually leave a comment on HN to the effect of "man, this
guy's fat and probably has never been touched by a woman."

No hate, only humor. It might sting but it's probably true also. Who cares if
it's an irrelevant non-contribution?

------
RockyMcNuts
rocks - in R, just

    
    
      library(quantmod)
      getSymbols("CPIAUCNS", src="FRED")
    

then you can get nice graphs with something like

    
    
      library(ggplot2)
      CPIPCT = data.frame(CPIAUCNS / lag(CPIAUCNS,12) * 100 -100)
      CPIPCT$date= as.Date(rownames(CPIPCT))
      CPIPCT <- tail(CPIPCT, 240)
      CPI.m <- melt(CPIPCT, id = 'date')
      ggplot(data=CPI.m, aes(x=date, y=value, colour=variable)) + ylab("YoY % Change") + theme_bw() + scale_x_date("")  + geom_line(size=1.4) + opts(plot.background = theme_rect(colour = 'black', fill = '#CCCCEE', size = 1, linetype='solid'), legend.position="top") + scale_colour_manual("CPI", breaks=c("CPIAUCNS"), values = c("#0000CC"), labels=c('All Urban'))
    

or just get the graphs online with Fred Graph -

<http://research.stlouisfed.org/fred2/graph/>

~~~
01PH
Do you have any recommendations for accessible R tutorials? I would love to
get into this a little bit more. R seems quite effective for these kinds of
things.

~~~
RockyMcNuts
These are a few in my bookmarks:

Quick-R <http://www.statmethods.net/index.html>

R for Programmers <http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/R_Programming>

SurviveR <http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2009/09/survive-r/>

Official intro <http://cran.r-project.org/doc/manuals/R-intro.html>

Might depend on your definition of accessible LOL

Stack Overflow also very helpful -
<http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/r>

Rseek <http://www.rseek.org/>

R-Help <http://r.789695.n4.nabble.com/R-help-f789696.html>

~~~
RockyMcNuts
meant to post this one - R for Programmers -

<http://heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matloff/R/RProg.pdf>

------
aheilbut
I'm looking forward to the next version when they release the API to access
the discount window.

~~~
gavanwoolery
Hello $money.

------
muzz
More specifically this is an API to FRED (Federal Reserve Economic Data).

Many (most?) of the graphs you seen on econ blogs/columns/news articles, even
popular ones, are generated using FRED.

------
nivertech
Where is documentation for withdraw method?

    
    
        GET /withdraw/{amount}/{currency}

~~~
sehugg
Try logging in with Bank of America's credentials. Also use a lot of headers
so that your HTTP request is too big to fail.

------
adrianwaj
Alex Jones mentions New York, then Kansas as the two biggest Fed posts:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1Tn61Y0Cfw&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1Tn61Y0Cfw&feature=player_detailpage#t=28s)

------
iamelgringo
This is a gold mine

